# No mail notifications



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Recently i have noticed i am not getting automatic notifications to posts ,
is it just me ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have re-selected notify & pop up again, hopefully will work now. PM sent as test.
Is your Inbox full ?
Hoggy.


----------

